
Niklas Zennstrom on Entrepreneurship & Scratching Your Own Itch (and not having a business plan) - nickb
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/06/25/niklas_zennstro.html
======
davidw
Summary: "um, um, um"... argh!

